# C.A.S.H. (CO Assoc. of Saddle Horses)--Clinic & Show, Ju



## CORockyGal (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's a fun show series to go to this summer!! There will be shows in July/Aug/Sept. as well! Located in Cedaredge, on the "Western Slope"

C.A.S.H. shows are designed to show how well broke your horses are, based on four individual patterns: In Hand, Trail Obstacle, Pleasure, & Reining. 
In Hand: Usually has tasks such as backing up, making your horse pivot on hindquarters & front end, sidepassing, trotting beside you.
Trail Obstacle: Includes bridge, slicker, logs, drop downs, etc.
Pleasure: Walk/Trot or Gait/Canter, back up
Reining: Simple novice pattern so far--loping/cantering circles; pivoting on hindquarters; rollbacks; stop & back up. 

The first day of this show will be a clinic on how to prepare your horse to complete the tasks of the show, and what the judge will be looking for in the competition. The show is on Sunday, and check in will start at 8am. This is a GREAT event for folks of all ages, and for all breeds of horses (even gaited!!). Come have fun with us! 

I ride gaited Rocky Mountain horses, and have been having a great time at these shows!

Contact:
Gary Vickrey at NV Equine: [email protected]
Phone: 970-856-3453
Location: 15504 Bull Mesa Road, Cedaredge, CO 81413
NV Equine is a great facility: Indoor (Cover-All) arena; Outdoor arena; trail course; lots of room to park!


----------

